# .project Datei im Explorer ohne Namen



## techbase (28. Mrz 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und weiß nicht, ob ich hier im richtigen Unterforum bin. alls nicht, bitte verschieben.

Folgendes Problem (auch wenn es nur optischer Natur ist):
Eclipse legt mir ja zu jedem Projekt die Dateien .project und .cproject an. Diese habe ich bisher auch immer im Windows-Exlorer sehen können (mit ihrem Namen).
Diese Dateien hatte ich mir letztens mal mit Notepad++ angeschaut und dabei ausversehen eine gespeichert. Seither wird diese Datei standartmäßig mit Notepad++ geöffnet (was mir egal wäre) und nur noch als Icon ohne Namen angezeigt (.project ist jetzt für den Exlporer eine Endung, die er natürlich nicht als Name anzeigt).
Wie ich die Standard-Apps zum Öffen unter Windows 10 ändere weiß ich, aber wenn ich eine andere App aussuche bleibt das Problem bestehen. Auch ein Zurücksetzen auf die von Microsoft empfohlenen Standardeinstellungen bring nichts.

Wie kann ich die Standard-App auf NICHTS zurücksetzen?


----------



## Robat (28. Mrz 2018)

Also geht es dir prinzipiell nur darum, dass die Datei nicht mehr im Explorer angezeigt wird?
Man kann doch im Explorer unter Ansicht-> "Ein/Ausblenden" einstellen, dass Dateinamenerweiterungen und ausgeblendete Elemente angezeigt werden sollen.
Damit solltest du auch die .project Datei wieder sehen.

Oder hab ich dich komplett missverstanden?


----------



## techbase (28. Mrz 2018)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte:
So wie bei .cproject war es mal bei beiden, hätte ich auch gerne wieder.
Leider ist es bei .project nicht mehr so und ich bekomme es nicht rückgängig gemacht.... (Das File ist zu sehen, aber leider ohne Namen)
Der Fehler den ich gemacht hatte ist, dass ich bei der Datei  .project  angegeben hatte "Immer Öffnen mit....".


----------



## Robat (28. Mrz 2018)

Hmm .. eventuell mal Eclipse neuinstallieren? 
Kann dir da jetzt auch nichts genaues darüber sagen..


----------



## Meniskusschaden (28. Mrz 2018)

techbase hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich die Standard-App auf NICHTS zurücksetzen?


Ich glaube, es gibt nur noch einen Dialog zum zuordnen eines Standardprogramms, aber keinen mehr zum entfernen. Früher ging das mal, aber bei Windows hat sich nicht immer alles zum Besseren entwickelt. Wahrscheinlich mußt du die Registry-Einträge ändern oder löschen.


Robat hat gesagt.:


> Hmm .. eventuell mal Eclipse neuinstallieren?


Glaube nicht, dass das hilft. *.project ist ja normalerweise nicht mit Eclipse, sondern mit gar keinem Programm verknüpft. Also wird der Installer daran vermutlich nichts ändern. Aber vielleicht bringt es etwas, notepad++ zu deinstallieren.


Robat hat gesagt.:


> Man kann doch im Explorer unter Ansicht-> "Ein/Ausblenden" einstellen, dass Dateinamenerweiterungen und ausgeblendete Elemente angezeigt werden sollen.


Unabhängig vom aktuellen Problem würde ich das auch unbedingt empfehlen.


----------

